# Some half-wild rat babies :-)



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I currently have some rather lovely visitors in the form of a litter of half-wild babies and their beautiful mama Bluebell, who are all here for a few more weeks till they are ready to go to new homes  
I thought I would post some pics as they are quite delightful, but utterly bonkers too, and certainly keep you on your toes :lol: There are 6 Does and 3 Bucks.

Shortly after arrival a few weeks back.. 7 days old, jolly wriggly!

















When they got their furs....a lovely shade of agouti.

























Eeepers have peepers! 

























And now...older, and more bonkers than ever :lol: 

























One of the boys I am keeping...who is SUPER LICKY, chilled and happy to be fondled :tongue_smilie:

















And the other licky ones...









I looooove them!


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Aww they are gorgeous.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

how are they half wild. x


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> how are they half wild. x


Their dad was a wild rat.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

how did it mate with your female?was the mum not caged or something,im just nosey. x


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> how did it mate with your female?was the mum not caged or something,im just nosey. x


The mother does not belong to me, they have only come here to find homes and be socialised.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

aw they are really sweet.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

i heard of a wild rat squeezing threw bars of a cage and getting a rat pregnant cant remeber were i read it though


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

iv herd of somebody keeping their rats in a garden shed before and thats how a male rat got with this female.just wondered what happened in this case.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> The mother does not belong to me, they have only come here to find homes and be socialised.


i see,what was the story behind the mating was you told.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

wow I LOVE ThEM TO!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> i see,what was the story behind the mating was you told.


They are the result of a localish breeder's 3 does chewing an intro cage overnight in her garage and going on a wander round and meeting a wild suitor, luckily only Bluebell was pregnant, she should have been spayed ideally, but she wasn't, and so they came here.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats interesting. x


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

For some reason I read the title as 'Some half-wild rabbits', I was like _these definitely aren't rabbits_ I'm so silly.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Gah!! They're too cute! :001_wub:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO How gawgas are they..  xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow what an amazing colour!!!!!!!!!! They are yummy!!!

How are their temperaments...apart from being super active?!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow their colouring is gorgeous!!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Wow what an amazing colour!!!!!!!!!! They are yummy!!!
> 
> How are their temperaments...apart from being super active?!


They arent too bad at the moment, but ask me again in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> They arent too bad at the moment, but ask me again in 2 or 3 weeks


Awwww...something to look forward to


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

argh, cute giant mice!!! damn you for taking pictures!!!!

gmr symptoms appearring.... *shakes fist in SR's general direction*


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Some more pics now they have adult fur and are nice and glossy...and just....LUSH 


































Some chuffing nice ears here too!!

















Most are off to new homes this week, bar the 4 I am keeping, I will be sad to see them go, they really are fabulous.


----------

